
White collar workers being replaced by AI - kjhughes
http://qz.com/875491/japanese-white-collar-workers-are-already-being-replaced-by-artificial-intelligence/
======
ourcat
I would put money on the legal profession being revolutionised (read: sped up)
by machine-learning and AI (read: CPU cycles).

The ability to refer to any. case. ever. to provide a potentially watertight
argument will be pretty hard to beat.

~~~
Hydraulix989
AI technology as it stands is not even close to actually replacing a human
lawyer though.

Maybe it could "augment" the lawyer's human intelligence, but as it stands, we
would need real breakthroughs in the field of AI to actually do logical
reasoning (and I'm not talking about black-and-white hardcoded Prolog).

If anything, contemporary AI tech could help perform diagnoses in the medical
industry. Indeed, there are several deep learning startups tackling this
problem. Diagnosing medical conditions is essentially a classification problem
so you just need the right training data and a convnet.

~~~
sammydavis
Computer searching has already removed the need for the huge historical cases
where a large group of lawyers and pa's would search through old emails and
docs to see if they could find something about a big case. Now that's
generally done by computer searching. You can call that AI if you have a need
to, but the trend is clear - white color work that is easily automated will
become more efficient, leading to fewer workers in general.

~~~
Hydraulix989
Searching isn't AI, and one data point doesn't establish a trend. The very
first steps to replacing a human lawyer with an AI are still very much
unsolved research problems in the field of computing.

